
The Evolution of Computer Science [Infographic] - herodotus
https://www.computersciencezone.org/evolution-of-computer-science-infographic/
======
herodotus
Great visual. The one thing missing (for me) is VisiCalc - which, at the time,
broadened the utility of desktop computers.

